# Hatching time



## Mike Williams (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi, I'm new at this and have my first pair and only pair of birds sitting on eggs. How long does it take for them to hatch? After they hatch do I need to feed my parents differently or do they still get the feed they have been using all along? I'm just looking for some general help. THANKS

------------------


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi and welcome to pigeons.com they hatch 14-18 days u feed them the same but a wee bit more they need grit always goodl luck

Robert


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Mike, 

I wanted to welcome you to Pigeons.com & invite you to join in on our discussion if you have then time.

If there are any question or concerns you might have about your sweet pijjies please feel free to post them & one of our members will be happy to assist you. 

I hope all goes well with the upcoming babies.
Please keep us posted.
Cindy


----------



## ~pigeonlover~ (Jan 14, 2004)

hi i'am jason narrows bro welcome and gl wit the eggs


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mike and welcome to pigeons.com,

Incubation time is 14 to 18 days depending on your climate.

You should make sure they get a good pigeon mix for breeding.Make sure they have a good calcium source, such as a pick stone, as well as grit. 

Mom and dad will need easy access to food and water at all times, once the "kids" are born. You can add a good avian multi-vitamin mineral to the diet, if you haven't already done so.

You can give them a variety of food, such as endive, curly kale, spinach, and lettuce.
Treesa


----------



## Mike Williams (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi,
Thanks all for the info and tips on the grit and greens. Both parents have been very good about sitting and keeping the eggs warm. We had a bit of cold weather and one night the temp went down to 7 degrees, so I hope the eggs didn't get to cold. I don't have any heat in their coop and it's open to the flyway all the time. Looking forward to chicks. Just a sidebar, both the parents came from the Sea-Tac airport, my son picked them up after they fell from nests overhead, unable to return them up so high he brought them home (two different occations) and we hand raised them to weaning. I got lucky and got one of each, male and female. So nature has taken it's course and now they are hatching their first eggs.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful story. Thank you for rearing the youngsters! This was definitely meant to be.

We have open sides on our coops, we just stapled thick clear plastic to the frame, just for winter time.

Good luck with your "new babies" and keep us updated.
Treesa


----------



## Mike Williams (Jan 14, 2004)

Bad news, my young pair have abandoned their nest and eggs, for no reason that I can see. They had few interruptions as I've tried to stay away from the nest while feeding and just changing the water. But three days ago I noticed that the female had returned to her perch at night and not remained on the nest. This morning I felt the eggs and they were stone cold, so I removed them and the nest. I check and both eggs had chicks about 3/4 developed in them, but they were dead. Today I watched both parents in another nest box marching around in circles, cooing to each other, so maybe they are going to try again. This was their first time nesting and maybe they just havn't got the program down yet. So I'll just have to wait for next time. MIKE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear they abandoned the nest. 

Perhaps the weather is just too cold. I would not let them try to hatch another set of eggs, until spring.

You can boil the next set of eggs and return them to the nest. That will help to fulfill their needs, and keep mama from loosing to much calcium.( She will keep on laying more eggs, and wear herself out, as well as using up her calcium..) They will sit on the bioled eggs for 18 days, and then lose interest.

Winters are hard on parents and young ones alike. I am using wooden eggs under some of my hens, right now. Treesa


----------



## Mike Williams (Jan 14, 2004)

The on going story, my pair are diffinetly building another nest after abandoning the last one. They are bound and determine to hatch something. I don't know weather to let them alone and try for babies or fool them with the hard boiled trick and wait for spring. I put ground oyster shell in with their feed so the hen will have all the calicum she needs. They are both picking at the ground shells. I've got a few days before the finish the nest and start to lay again, any time honored knowledge out there to pick through? Let me know, all three of us are very new at this, mom, dad, and me grandpa. MIKE


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

if i was u i would let them have the eggs and rear them they may think there failing and not try again i maybe wrong. If i was trying for a baby and it didn't work i wouldn't try.

------------------
Robert


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Treesa's suggestion that you make them wait until spring is a good one, especially if they are a young and inexperienced pair. It sometimes takes them awhile to get the hang of it. My pigeon book recommends not letting young pairs hatch anything until they are a year old, although I've had successful six-month-old parents. But especially in winter, I'd make them wait. 

Boil their eggs or replace them with fake ones so they can go through the normal cycle a few times, and when the weather warms up you can let them keep their eggs and the chicks will have a better chance at survival.


----------



## Mike Williams (Jan 14, 2004)

SUCCESS AT LAST. I let my pair have another try at hatching some eggs. They have been very good at staying on this nest, not like the last time. I've been watchig them closely and today they have hatched at least one chick that I can see, but Mom is being very protective and warning me off if I get too close to the nest. So do I have to do anyting for them right now or should I just let nature play out the hand. I've kept grit and greens out free choice for them and there is plenty of feed and water.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Mike! You should keep a look out and watch the parents feeding the young one. There is not much to notice the first two days, but you will see them feeding them when they are keeping them warm. You will see their heads go down underneath their bodies to feed them. It is such a wonderful time!

I shouldn't actually pick up mom and dad, or touch the nest until they are a week old. By that time the nest will stink and need to be changed. I do this every year. You might see a little of them when they have "the changing of the guard" when mom leaves the nest and dad takes his turn. Treesa


----------

